# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ☼وُلِدَ الهُدى فَالكائِناتُ ضِياءُ☼

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته

 
 
 *وُلِـدَ  الـهُـدى فَـالكائِناتُ ضِياءُ
       وَفَـمُ الـزَمـانِ تَـبَـسُّـمٌ وَثَناءُ
       الـروحُ  وَالـمَـلَأُ الـمَلائِكُ حَولَهُ
       لِـلـديـنِ  وَالـدُنـيـا بِهِ بُشَراءُ
       وَالـعَـرشُ يَزهو وَالحَظيرَةُ تَزدَهي
       وَالـمُـنـتَـهى وَالسِدرَةُ العَصماءُ
       وَحَـديـقَـةُ الفُرقانِ ضاحِكَةُ الرُبا
       بِـالـتُـرجُـمـ  انِ  شَـذِيَّةٌ غَنّاءُ
       وَالـوَحيُ  يَقطُرُ سَلسَلاً مِن سَلسَلٍ
       وَالـلَـوحُ وَالـقَـلَـمُ البَديعُ رُواءُ
       نُـظِمَت أَسامي الرُسلِ فَهيَ صَحيفَةٌ
       فـي  الـلَـوحِ وَاِسمُ مُحَمَّدٍ طُغَراءُ
       اِسـمُ  الـجَـلالَةِ في بَديعِ حُروفِهِ
       أَلِـفٌ  هُـنـالِـكَ وَاِسمُ طَهَ الباءُ
       يـا  خَـيـرَ مَن جاءَ الوُجودَ تَحِيَّةً
       مِـن مُرسَلينَ إِلى الهُدى بِكَ جاؤوا
       بَـيـتُ  الـنَـبِـيّينَ الَّذي لا يَلتَقي
       إِلّا  الـحَـنـائِـفُ فـيهِ وَالحُنَفاءُ
       خَـيـرُ الأُبُـوَّةِ حـازَهُـم لَكَ آدَمٌ
       دونَ الأَنــامِ وَأَحــرَزَت حَـوّاءُ
       هُـم  أَدرَكـوا عِـزَّ النُبُوَّةِ وَاِنتَهَت
       فـيـهـا إِلَـيـكَ الـعِزَّةُ القَعساءُ
       خُـلِـقَـت  لِبَيتِكَ وَهوَ مَخلوقٌ لَها
       إِنَّ  الـعَـظـائِـمَ كُفؤُها العُظَماءُ
       بِـكَ بَـشَّـرَ الـلَهُ السَماءَ فَزُيِّنَت
       وَتَـضَـوَّعَـت مِـسكاً بِكَ الغَبراءُ
       وَبَـدا  مُـحَـيّـاكَ الَّـذي قَسَماتُهُ
       حَـقٌّ وَغُـرَّتُـهُ هُـدىً وَحَـيـاءُ
       وَعَـلَـيـهِ مِـن نورِ النُبُوَّةِ رَونَقٌ
       وَمِـنَ  الـخَـلـيلِ وَهَديِهِ سيماءُ
       أَثـنـى المَسيحُ عَلَيهِ خَلفَ سَمائِهِ
       وَتَـهَـلَّـلَـ  ت وَاِهـتَـزَّتِ العَذراءُ
       يَـومٌ يَـتـيهُ عَلى الزَمانِ صَباحُهُ
       وَمَـسـاؤُهُ  بِـمُـحَـمَّـدٍ وَضّاءُ
       الـحَـقُّ  عـالي الرُكنِ فيهِ مُظَفَّرٌ
       فـي الـمُـلـكِ لا يَعلو عَلَيهِ لِواءُ
       ذُعِـرَت  عُروشُ الظالِمينَ فَزُلزِلَت
       وَعَـلَـت  عَـلـى تيجانِهِم أَصداءُ
       وَالـنـارُ  خـاوِيَةُ الجَوانِبِ حَولَهُم
       خَـمَـدَت  ذَوائِـبُها وَغاضَ الماءُ
       وَالآيُ تَـتـرى وَالـخَـوارِقُ جَمَّةٌ
       جِــبـريـلُ رَوّاحٌ بِـهـا غَـدّاءُ
       نِـعـمَ الـيَـتيمُ بَدَت مَخايِلُ فَضلِهِ
       وَالـيُـتـمُ  رِزقٌ بَـعـضُهُ وَذَكاءُ
       فـي الـمَهدِ يُستَسقى الحَيا بِرَجائِهِ
       وَبِـقَـصـدِهِ تُـسـتَـدفَعُ البَأساءُ
       بِسِوى الأَمانَةِ في الصِبا وَالصِدقِ لَم
       يَـعـرِفـهُ أَهـلُ الصِدقِ وَالأُمَناءُ
       يـا  مَن لَهُ الأَخلاقُ ما تَهوى العُلا
       مِـنـهـا  وَمـا يَـتَعَشَّقُ الكُبَراءُ
       لَـو لَـم تُـقِـم ديناً لَقامَت وَحدَها
       ديـنـاً تُـضـيءُ بِـنـورِهِ الآناءُ
       زانَـتـكَ  في الخُلُقِ العَظيمِ شَمائِلٌ
       يُـغـرى بِـهِـنَّ وَيـولَعُ الكُرَماءُ
       أَمّـا  الـجَمالُ فَأَنتَ شَمسُ سَمائِهِ
       وَمَـلاحَـةُ الـصِـدّيـقِ مِنكَ أَياءُ
       وَالـحُـسنُ مِن كَرَمِ الوُجوهِ وَخَيرُهُ
       مـا  أوتِـيَ الـقُـوّادُ وَالـزُعَماءُ*

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

*فَـإِذا سَـخَوتَ بَلَغتَ بِالجودِ المَدى*
*        وَفَـعَـلـتَ  مـا لا تَـفعَلُ الأَنواءُ*
*        وَإِذا عَـفَـوتَ فَـقـادِراً وَمُـقَدَّراً*
*        لا يَـسـتَـهـيـنُ بِعَفوِكَ الجُهَلاءُ*
*        وَإِذا رَحِــمـتَ فَـأَنـتَ أُمٌّ أَو أَبٌ*
*        هَـذانِ  فـي الـدُنيا هُما الرُحَماءُ*
*        وَإِذا  غَـضِـبـتَ فَإِنَّما هِيَ غَضبَةٌ*
*        فـي الـحَـقِّ لا ضِغنٌ وَلا بَغضاءُ*
*        وَإِذا رَضـيـتَ فَـذاكَ في مَرضاتِهِ*
*        وَرِضـى الـكَـثـيـرِ تَحَلُّمٌ وَرِياءُ*
*        وَإِذا  خَـطَـبـتَ فَـلِـلمَنابِرِ هِزَّةٌ*
*        تَـعـرو الـنَـدِيَّ وَلِـلقُلوبِ بُكاءُ*
*        وَإِذا قَـضَـيـتَ فَـلا اِرتِيابَ كَأَنَّما*
*        جـاءَ الـخُصومَ مِنَ السَماءِ قَضاءُ*
*        وَإِذا حَـمَـيـتَ الماءَ لَم يورَد وَلَو*
*        أَنَّ  الـقَـيـاصِـرَ وَالمُلوكَ ظِماءُ*
*        وَإِذا أَجَـرتَ فَـأَنـتَ بَـيتُ اللَهِ لَم*
*        يَـدخُـل  عَـلَـيهِ المُستَجيرَ عَداءُ*
*        وَإِذا  مَـلَـكـتَ النَفسَ قُمتَ بِبِرِّها*
*        وَلَـوَ  اَنَّ مـا مَـلَكَت يَداكَ الشاءُ*
*        وَإِذا بَـنَـيـتَ فَـخَيرُ زَوجٍ عِشرَةً*
*        وَإِذا اِبـتَـنَـيـتَ فَـدونَـكَ الآباءُ*
*        وَإِذا صَـحِـبتَ رَأى الوَفاءَ مُجَسَّماً*
*        فـي  بُـردِكَ الأَصـحابُ وَالخُلَطاءُ*
*        وَإِذا  أَخَـذتَ الـعَـهـدَ أَو أَعطَيتَهُ*
*        فَـجَـمـيـعُ عَـهدِكَ ذِمَّةٌ وَوَفاءُ*
*        وَإِذا  مَـشَـيـتَ إِلى العِدا فَغَضَنفَرٌ*
*        وَإِذا جَـرَيـتَ فَـإِنَّـكَ الـنَـكباءُ*
*        وَتَـمُـدُّ حِـلـمَـكَ لِلسَفيهِ مُدارِياً*
*        حَـتّـى  يَـضيقَ بِعَرضِكَ السُفَهاءُ*
*        فـي كُـلِّ نَـفسٍ مِن سُطاكَ مَهابَةٌ*
*        وَلِـكُـلِّ نَـفـسٍ فـي نَداكَ رَجاءُ
الشاعر أحمد شوقي

*▓▓﹌﹌◈ﭐضْطِرَارُ ﭐلْعِبَادِ إِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ ﭐلرَّسُولِ* ﷺ*◈ ﹌﹌▓▓

----------

